# Can any router make rhinestone templates



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

I have seen engraving videos that use a vision router to make rhinestone templates. My husband has a Torchmate CNC plasma table with a DeWalt Router attachment. Would I be able to design and make templates with his machine? or is the vision engraver a specialized tool?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

The tool my machine uses for making rhinestone templates is the same for ADA signs, it's a pretty common tool, a parallel cutter. 

Where you will run into issues is getting the proper cutpath and depth for templates. There are some tutorials here about how to use vector drawing apps (Corel/Illustrator/Inkscape) to make the correct sized circles for a template.

After that, you should be able to export it/import it into the CNC software and create a pocket toolpath for the circles. Then it's just a matter of playing around until you get your depth right.


----------

